# Pedro Baños: La historia demuestra que las potencias en la situación de EEUU se vuelven muy peligrosas



## Max da Costa (3 Feb 2022)

USA lo que trata de evitar es lo ya inevitable. Una pérdida de la hegemonía económica en favor de China y su gran aliada Rusia, los dos principales países candidatos a liderar el Nuevo Orden Mundial. 









Pedro Baños: “La historia demuestra que las potencias en la situación de EEUU se vuelven muy peligrosas”


El coronel del Ejército español no cree probable el estallido de una guerra en Ucrania. “La respuesta de EEUU fuerza a Rusia a tomar algún tipo de acción de corte militar”, sostiene




www.larazon.es


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (3 Feb 2022)

Pedro Baños flipa con lo COBARDES que se han vuelto los españoles.


----------



## BigJoe (3 Feb 2022)

No entiendo por qué los progres apoyan a Rusia son ortodoxos a machete y anti-NWO


----------



## Martin Leon (3 Feb 2022)

TRAMPA DE TUCÍDIDES:

El politólogo estadounidense Graham T. Allison acuñó el término en un artículo que escribió en 2012 para el _Financial Times_, basándose en una cita del historiador y militar de la Atenas clásica Tucídides en su obra _Historia de la guerra del Peloponeso_, que postuló que «fue el ascenso de Atenas y el temor que esto infundió en Esparta lo que hizo inevitable la guerra». Allison empleó el término para describir una tendencia hacia la guerra cuando una potencia emergente (ejemplificada por Atenas) desafía el estatus de una potencia dominante (ejemplificada por Esparta). Allison ahondó en este concepto en su libro de 2017 _Destined for War_, que sostiene que «China y Estados Unidos están en curso de colisión para la guerra».

El término se emplea para impulsar la teoría de que, cuando la hegemonía de una gran potencia es disputada por una potencia emergente, existe una gran probabilidad de que estalle una guerra entre las dos potencias.

Para impulsar su tesis, Allison dirigió un estudio de casos realizado por el Centro Belfer de Ciencia y Asuntos Internacionales de la Universidad de Harvard, que descubrió que, de 16 casos a lo largo de la historia en que una potencia emergente rivalizó con una potencia consolidada, 12 acabaron en guerra.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Feb 2022)

Baños deberia ser ministro de defensa.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Baños deberia ser ministro de defensa.



Si se gastaron CUATRO MINOLLES DE LIBRAS en que no ocupara un cargo de estado, eso que dices lo mandaría a los tejados de los padres escolapios más pronto que tarde.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

Lo que se es que con 100000 soldados en múltiples frentes no conquistas Ucrania...
Y a diferencia del dombass aquí Ucrania usaría su fuerza aérea y artillería


----------



## cuasi-pepito (3 Feb 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si se gastaron CUATRO MINOLLES DE LIBRAS en que no ocupara un cargo de estado, eso que dices lo mandaría a los tejados de los padres escolapios más pronto que tarde.



Ahí hubo una disputa interna en el psoe-otánico (mafia a nivel intenacional).

Sánchez lo quiso pillar para tenerle controlado, pero otra facción vió que igual no sería controlable y de ahí la campaña contra él.

Luego escribió sus libros, el primero creo que llegó a ser bestseller a nivel internacional.


----------



## Eric Finch (3 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> No entiendo por qué los progres apoyan a Rusia son ortodoxos a machete y anti-NWO



Yo sé porqué estoy con Putin y con Ucrania: porque son regiones hermanas, vecinas y condenadas a la unión y al entendimiento.

El que la _mugresía_ esté con Putin es porque nuestra _hezkierda_ es pavloviana y todo lo que suena a Rusia lo tienen asociado a la Unión Soviética. Además, nada más de _hezkierd_a ni más _progremugretista_ que un régimen totalitario (Aunque Rusia no lo sea por completo, al menos no tanto como la Alemania de Von der Leyden, La Francia de _Micron_, la Grecia o la Italia de _noséquién_ o la Canadá de Justin _Truñeau_). Basta con ver cómo nuestro cagador de La Guardia del foro no hace otra cosa que salivar y pajearse con las dictaduras populistas _letrinoamericanas_.

En esta crisis hay que estar con Rusia porque es de una total y absoluta desvergüenza lo de Ucrania, Estados Unidos y la _U€_. Ya les colaron a Turquía y ahora quieren apretar todavía más: y es lógico que Rusia quiera recuperar su espacio político-cultural y rehacer su imperio sin interferencias de viejos gaga que dan la cara por intereses muy tenebrosos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Feb 2022)

Tiene cojones que un coronel que tiene medios a su alcance opine eso y se mantenga de brazos cruzados mientras llama cobardes a los ciudadanos de a pie por hacer lo mismo.
[/QUOTE]
Un respeto, ya tiene bastante con poner la cara y llamar la atención de la situación estratégica del país y le ha costado la carrera militar.

El día menos pensado nos meten en una guerra imbécil para hacer más fuertes a nuestros enemigos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Feb 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Ahí hubo una disputa interna en el psoe-otánico (mafia a nivel intenacional).
> 
> Sánchez lo quiso pillar para tenerle controlado, pero otra facción vió que igual no sería controlable y de ahí la campaña contra él.
> 
> Luego escribió sus libros, el primero creo que llegó a ser bestseller a nivel internacional.



Bueno y lo que cobró Federico y el payaso de la COPE cagando por la boca en el micro tuvieron algo que ver.


----------



## kyohan (3 Feb 2022)

Tiene cojones que un coronel que tiene medios a su alcance opine eso y se mantenga de brazos cruzados mientras llama cobardes a los ciudadanos de a pie por hacer lo mismo.
[/QUOTE]

Está en excedencia. Tiene el mismo mando sobre las tropas que Belén Esteban


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Feb 2022)

Todos los "expertos" hablándo de los intereses de las naciones, cuando són otros intereses muy diferentes los que se están imponiendo hoy día. 

Este es el problema, no són los intereses de EEUU, són los intereses y las politicas de una mafia internacional que controla EEUU.


----------



## chemarin (3 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> No entiendo por qué los progres apoyan a Rusia son ortodoxos a machete y anti-NWO



Es una muestra más de que el progre no es capaz de ver las cosas como son, ellos ven una Rusia comunista, lo cierto es que Putin fomenta una Rusia soberana con valores tradicionales, igualito que lo quieren los progres.

Pero para ser justos, en la antítesis tienes a gente supuestamente patriota que dicen que Putin es comunista. Gentucilla incapaz de ver las cosas como son.


----------



## chemarin (3 Feb 2022)

kyohan dijo:


> Tiene cojones que un coronel que tiene medios a su alcance opine eso y se mantenga de brazos cruzados mientras llama cobardes a los ciudadanos de a pie por hacer lo mismo.



Está en excedencia. Tiene el mismo mando sobre las tropas que Belén Esteban
[/QUOTE]
Y por eso habla así, ese es el problema de los militares, mientras mandan a seguir cobrando y no quieren líos, cuando se jubilan escriben libros y dan conferencias.


----------



## Max da Costa (3 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> No entiendo por qué los progres apoyan a Rusia son ortodoxos a machete y anti-NWO



Apoyar a USA tampoco tiene sentido alguno. España perdió su soberanía, eso es lo que debe recuperar. Volvamos a ser nosotros mismos, sin dependencias de terceros. Salvo las lógicas alianzas estratégicas como hacen USA o Rusia.


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Baños deberia ser ministro de defensa.



No se si tanto como eso, pero desde luego parece un tipo sensato.
Cualquier superpotencia en decadencia se vuelve peligrosa y EEUU ha perdido su hegemonía en el mundo. Su economía está en manos de China y su peso geopolitico es cada vez menor, mientras su peso militar va a ser cada vez mayor.
Si el gorila naranja vuelve a presidir los EEUU estaremos a un paso del Armagedon


----------



## Pepeprisas (3 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> USA lo que trata de evitar es lo ya inevitable. Una pérdida de la hegemonía económica en favor de China y su gran aliada Rusia, los dos principales países candidatos a liderar el Nuevo Orden Mundial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pensar en terminos de naciones hoy en día es bastante retrogrado


----------



## Max da Costa (3 Feb 2022)

Me gustan los análisis de Baños, solo que él habla desde una lógica militar, y la conformación del Nuevo Orden Mundial va mucho más allá de ello. La codicia es el mal al que nos enfrentamos realmente. La codicia de los poderosos globales y sus alianzas para conformar un Nuevo Orden Mundial de nueva neoesclavitud por Deuda. Así caiga quien caiga y valiéndose para ello de PLaNdemias, además de la creación de crisis paralelas que profundicen en el proceso. Mientras al pueblo se le mantiene dividido y bien entretenido.


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No se si tanto como eso, pero desde luego parece un tipo sensato.
> Cualquier superpotencia en decadencia se vuelve peligrosa y EEUU ha perdido su hegemonía en el mundo. Su economía está en manos de China y su peso geopolitico es cada vez menor, mientras su peso militar va a ser cada vez mayor.
> Si el gorila naranja vuelve a presidir los EEUU estaremos a un paso del Armagedon



Es que eso es de primero de "Imperios", luchará con todo lo que tenga para no perder su hegemonía, les ha pasado a todos los imperios. No será de un día para otro, pero su decadencia ya ha empezado y terminará con unos EEUU más pequeños porque habrá estados que se separaran.
Otra cosa, sobre los britanicos, su imperio cayó pero se mantuvo arriba por los EEUU, cuando caiga EEUU caerá el Reino Unido con él.


----------



## vil. (3 Feb 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Yo sé porqué estoy con Putin y con Ucrania: porque son regiones hermanas, vecinas y condenadas a la unión y al entendimiento.
> 
> El que la _mugresía_ esté con Putin es porque nuestra _hezkierda_ es pavloviana y todo lo que suena a Rusia lo tienen asociado a la Unión Soviética. Además, nada más de _hezkierd_a ni más _progremugretista_ que un régimen totalitario (Aunque Rusia no lo sea por completo, al menos no tanto como la Alemania de Von der Leyden, La Francia de _Micron_, la Grecia o la Italia de _noséquién_ o la Canadá de Justin _Truñeau_). Basta con ver cómo nuestro cagador de La Guardia del foro no hace otra cosa que salivar y pajearse con las dictaduras populistas _letrinoamericanas_.
> 
> En esta crisis hay que estar con Rusia porque es de una total y absoluta desvergüenza lo de Ucrania, Estados Unidos y la _U€_. Ya les colaron a Turquía y ahora quieren apretar todavía más: y es lógico que Rusia quiera recuperar su espacio político-cultural y rehacer su imperio sin interferencias de viejos gaga que dan la cara por intereses muy tenebrosos.



Es difícil seas del bando que seas, defiendas lo que defiendas negar lo evidente:

- En "occidente" producimos un producto maravilloso y mágico mayormente: papeles de colores.

- En Rusia extraen un producto asqueroso y contaminante vital hoy: gas.

Ponlo del color que quieras o del pensamiento ideológico que desees y llámale lo que te apetezca.

A partir de ahí hablemos de lo que queremos y lo que estamos dispuestos a pagar... la ideología, pues...


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Feb 2022)

Este señor se piensa que es el dios de la geopolítica. Y no.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (3 Feb 2022)

Clásico error, creer que China y Rusia son aliados. EEUU y GB, por ejemplo, sí son aliados por razones culturales, misma procedencia de sus élites, mismos intereses, etc etc... pero chinos y rusos son simples compañeros de viaje y el tiempo dirá hasta cuando.


----------



## Max da Costa (3 Feb 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Pensar en terminos de naciones hoy en día es bastante retrogrado



Hay una l


Trajanillo dijo:


> Es que eso es de primero de "Imperios", luchará con todo lo que tenga para no perder su hegemonía, les ha pasado a todos los imperios. No será de un día para otro, pero su decadencia ya ha empezado y terminará con unos EEUU más pequeños porque habrá estados que se separaran.
> Otra cosa, sobre los britanicos, su imperio cayó pero se mantuvo arriba por los EEUU, cuando caiga EEUU caerá el Reino Unido con él.



Cierto, USA e Inglaterra van de la mano, perdieron la hegemonía global y ahora tendrán que buscarse aliados, es posible que hasta terminen rompiendo su propia alianza. Terminaremos viendo acercamientos a China y Rusia, dos países que tienen ahora la sartén por el mango.


----------



## Blackmoon (3 Feb 2022)

Pero si no pintamos NADA en el mundo porque tenemos un gasto en defensa RIDÍCULO desde hace 15 años, y un ejército de la señorita pepis!.

Y queremos dar lecciones a quién?. A EEUU, a Rusia, a China???

Gastar en defensa, tener unas ffaa fuertes, tener buenas alianzas, etc. NO es ser belicoso. Es ser garante de que las superpotencias no abusan.

Y ahora mismo España, y Europa en general, NO PINTAMOS NADA.

A ver si la sociedad se entera de una puta vez que HAY QUE GASTAR EN DEFENSA, con cabeza y auditado, eso sí.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Este señor se piensa que es el dios de la geopolítica. Y no.



Ese señor opina. Nada mas. Los comentarios imbeciles se los dices a tu mama cuando te de el chope para merendar. Le puedes decir que es la diosa de la gastronomia.



Tontaina.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Pero si no pintamos NADA en el mundo porque tenemos un gasto en defensa RIDÍCULO desde hace 15 años, y un ejército de la señorita pepis!.
> 
> Y queremos dar lecciones a quién?. A EEUU, a Rusia, a China???
> 
> ...



España gasta mucho en defensa. Aproximadamente el doble de la cifra oficial. El problema es que lo gastamos mal.


----------



## kyohan (3 Feb 2022)

Realmente lo importante en estos momentos para la geopolítica española es quién va a ir a Eurovisión.

El resto es secundario.


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ese señor opina. Nada mas. Los comentarios imbeciles se los dices a tu mama cuando te de el chope para merendar. Le puedes decir que es la diosa de la gastronomia.
> 
> 
> 
> Tontaina.



Uy, qué faltón, don Cojón. Hala, otro a la gaita.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No se si tanto como eso, pero desde luego parece un tipo sensato.
> Cualquier superpotencia en decadencia se vuelve peligrosa y EEUU ha perdido su hegemonía en el mundo. Su economía está en manos de China y su peso geopolitico es cada vez menor, mientras su peso militar va a ser cada vez mayor.
> Si el gorila naranja vuelve a presidir los EEUU estaremos a un paso del Armagedon



gracias a gorilla naranja no hubo guerras. Es el tarado de ahora el que quiere guerra


----------



## Treefrog (3 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> gracias a gorilla naranja no hubo guerras. Es el tarado de ahora el que quiere guerra



Quería escribir lo mismo, Trump y su grupo se concentraron mucho más en los asuntos internos de USA. Debe haber sido el presidente que menos guerras empezó. 
Muchas menos guerras que el "premio nobel de la PAZ" Obama.


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> gracias a gorilla naranja no hubo guerras. Es el tarado de ahora el que quiere guerra



Que hasta ahora no te haya mordido, no quiere decir que tener una serpiente venenosa en casa no sea peligroso.
Para mi no ha existido un peligro mayor para el mundo que Trump.


----------



## BHAN83 (3 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> USA lo que trata de evitar es lo ya inevitable. Una pérdida de la hegemonía económica en favor de China y su gran aliada Rusia, los dos principales países candidatos a liderar el Nuevo Orden Mundial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo peligroso son los estados titeres que le comen los huevos a EEUU, no EEUU.

Yo no veo a EEUU masacrando mexicanos o canadienses.

Todos los lios EEUU los hace aqui, en Eurasia, utilizando a corruptos titeres locales como España.

Poniendole la zanahoria delante a 4 soplapollas de clase alta, como las regasificadoras españolas en el caso de Ucrania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Clásico error, creer que China y Rusia son aliados. EEUU y GB, por ejemplo, sí son aliados por razones culturales, misma procedencia de sus élites, mismos intereses, etc etc... pero chinos y rusos son simples compañeros de viaje y el tiempo dirá hasta cuando.



Puedes ir a llorar al río de la historia…








"Asociación estratégica enfocada en el futuro": Putin publica una carta dirigida al pueblo chino en vísperas de su visita a Pekín


El presidente ruso Vladímir Putin se reunirá el 4 de febrero con su homólogo chino, Xi Jinping, antes de participar en la ceremonia de apertura de los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno de 2022.




actualidad.rt.com





La China de hoy existe gracias a los rusos…sin su apoyo serían otra cosa…


----------



## Blackmoon (3 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> España gasta mucho en defensa. Aproximadamente el doble de la cifra oficial. El problema es que lo gastamos mal.



No, para buscar el gasto en defensa debe buscar el gasto OTAN, que es estándar, porque si no te meten hasta las pensiones de los militares jubilados (o al revés, te sacan el gasto de Industria en defensa). Y en gasto OTAN somos de los más cutres.







2021: 14.875 millones de dolares (13172 millones de euros a día de hoy, que a saber cómo estaba el cambio cuando lo hicieron) de gasto con parámetros OTAN. Según esas fuentes (statista y OTAN), el 1,02% del PIB, y en la OTAN estaba comprometido que todos llegaran al 2%.

Y como esa tabla es una foto fija (las cifras dependen del cambio dólar euro en cada momento, pero en ese momento era igual para todos los de la tabla), puedes comparar el % del PIB que se gasta cada país. ¿En qué lugar está España?. El penúltimo sólo por delante de Luxemburgo... El chiste se cuenta sólo.

Lo de gastar mal te lo puedo aceptar según qué cosas. El euromale, la actualización MK3 de los Tiger, la reforma de los chinook o el VCR 8x8 sin ir más lejos (por ser carísimos para lo que dan, pudiendo haberse hecho mucho más barato).


----------



## Max da Costa (3 Feb 2022)

Eso e
Es cierto, no se profundiza en la cuestión. Los poderosos globales o 1% mantienen una alianza para instaurar el Nuevo Orden Mundial, ellos tienen muy claro su objetivo. La codicia es el mal de todos los males


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> No, para buscar el gasto en defensa debe buscar el gasto OTAN, que es estándar, porque si no te meten hasta las pensiones de los militares jubilados (o al revés, te sacan el gasto de Industria en defensa). Y en gasto OTAN somos de los más cutres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aproximadamente una cifra igual a la oficial se gasta en tecnologia militar, camuflada como gasto civil.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> gracias a gorilla naranja no hubo guerras. Es el tarado de ahora el que quiere guerra



No te molestes con el cretino de @HARLEY66 , es separata cagalan. Su mente esta enferma. Ademas es muy corto de entendederas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> No te molestes con el cretino de @HARLEY66 , es separata cagalan. Su mente esta enferma. Ademas es muy corto de entendederas.



Follatrumps detected !!


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Uy, qué faltón, don Cojón. Hala, otro a la gaita.



Es un malote del foro !!


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Follatrumps detected !!



Por que te envuelves en una estrellada, piensas en pujol y te masturbas en las frias noches de invierno?


----------



## Blackmoon (3 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Aproximadamente una cifra igual a la oficial se gasta en tecnologia militar, camuflada como gasto civil.



Pero eso dónde viene?. Es el gasto de los PEA que adelanta industria a las empresas porque defensa "no puede gastar mucho" porque a estos pacifistas de guateque les resta votos de sus votantes?


----------



## arriondas (3 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Todos los "expertos" hablándo de los intereses de las naciones, cuando són otros intereses muy diferentes los que se están imponiendo hoy día.
> 
> Este es el problema, no són los intereses de EEUU, són los intereses y las politicas de una mafia internacional que controla EEUU.



Es el interés de una élite, una élite muy oscura que no tiene otra patria e ideología que el poder. No podemos identificar a un país (el que sea) con esa élite que lo controla, como si se tratase de lo mismo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Pero eso dónde viene?. Es el gasto de los PEA que adelanta industria a las empresas porque defensa "no puede gastar mucho" porque a estos pacifistas de guateque les resta votos de sus votantes?



Me lo conto un coronel del CNI hace bastantes años.


----------



## BHAN83 (3 Feb 2022)

EEUU no seria peligroso si nadie le hiciera caso.

El peligro es el estado español cuando le come las pelotas a EEUU movilizando el ejercito al este de Europa.

El peligro es el estado Aleman cuando le come las pelotas a EEUU y no aprueba el NordStream 2 para evitar una guerra en Ucrania.

El peligro es UK cuando apoya la desestabilización de Ucrania.

Y así sucesivamente.

EEUU no necesita ser peligroso, ya hay una fila larga de soplapollas dispuestos a ser peligrosos por él, empezando por España.

Mutatis mutandis...


----------



## BHAN83 (3 Feb 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es el interés de una élite, una élite muy oscura que no tiene otra patria e ideología que el poder. No podemos identificar a un país (el que sea) con esa élite que lo controla, como si se tratase de lo mismo.



Claro que tiene un país: EEUU.

Una elite por rica que sea necesita un estado que avale sus propiedades.

Otra cosa es que las elites europeas conspiren constantemente contra los intereses de sus paises.

A Soros le verás atacar la libra, pero nunca el dólar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Feb 2022)

pues aun no ha tenido que bombardear una region nacional como chechenia, que de peligrosa es la situacion del imperio ruso entonces?

ah bueno que es pedro baños, agente del kremlin


----------



## Blackmoon (3 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Me lo conto un coronel del CNI hace bastantes años.



Ok. No voy a poner en duda lo que te contó.

Sin embargo el gasto OTAN es igual para todos y tiene en cuenta hasta lo que se oculta en otros gastos, como puede ser industria.

_Igualmente hay que añadir aquellos créditos que figuran en otros departamentos, pero que financian actividades de defensa, como son los destinados por el Ministerio de Industria para facilitar préstamos a las empresas adjudicatarias de los programas especiales de defensa
_
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...kQFnoECAcQAQ&usg=AOvVaw1CbpqaTOPBkpdqPso9gqop

El gasto según criterio OTAN es el que utilizan para saber si los aliados cumplen con sus obligaciones o se están escaqueando, y es el mismo criterio para todos. En España, el gasto OTAN SIEMPRE sale mayor que el gasto declarado por el gobierno, y menor que el de los pacifistas alucinógenos.


----------



## arriondas (3 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> EEUU no seria peligroso si nadie le hiciera caso.
> 
> El peligro es el estado español cuando le come las pelotas a EEUU movilizando el ejercito al este de Europa.
> 
> ...



Del mismo modo que los capataces de las plantaciones de algodón eran incluso más crueles que los dueños de éstas. 

El problema en Europa son todos esos quisling y sus putitas a sueldo, desde periodistas a expertos de think-tanks, todos pagados por ya sabemos quién.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (3 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Que hasta ahora no te haya mordido, no quiere decir que tener una serpiente venenosa en casa no sea peligroso.
> Para mi no ha existido un peligro mayor para el mundo que Trump.



y en que te basas? en lo que dice la tele que tenia pensado hacer?


----------



## BHAN83 (3 Feb 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Del mismo modo que los capataces de las plantaciones de algodón eran incluso más crueles que los dueños de éstas.
> 
> El problema en Europa son todos esos quisling y sus putitas a sueldo, desde periodistas a expertos de think-tanks, todos pagados por ya sabemos quién.



Lo realmente peligroso es cuando se pone toda la maquina del estado al servicio de intereses americanos.

Y es que lo gracioso es que el interes americano ahora mismo no es conquistar tal o cual pais.

Es simplemente una guerra en suelo europeo. Destrucción.

Destruir demanda de recursos en un mundo decreciente.

Aun cuando el mundo era expansivo tenia sentido chupar pollas americanas, pero eso se acabó en 2008.


----------



## Bartleby (3 Feb 2022)

Tiene razón Baños. Cuando una superpotencia que ha liderado el mundo de forma incontestable se vuelve vulnerable y empieza a sentirse amenazada, sensación hasta ahora desconocida, es lógico que se produzcan momentos de gran peligro a nivel mundial.


----------



## BHAN83 (3 Feb 2022)

Está bien escucharle para saber la opinion oficial del estado español en muchos temas.

No todo lo que dice es de su cosecha ni mucho menos.

Simplemente a menudo actua de portavoz no oficial de lo que es mainstream en el estado español.


----------



## Decipher (3 Feb 2022)

¿Que medios? A este le largaron para que no hiciera nada. Tendrá razón o no, pero ya tiene mas huevos que todo el foro junto, incluido tú.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Está bien escucharle para saber la opinion oficial del estado español en muchos temas.
> 
> No todo lo que dice es de su cosecha ni mucho menos.
> 
> Simplemente a menudo actua de portavoz no oficial de lo que es mainstream en el estado español.



Efectivamente no es un dios, pero si controla bastante más de lo que parece…puede ser uno de los pocos españoles en entender este enlace de propaganda bielorruso de hoy…el significado de la foto…








Lukashenko talks about main goal of Belarusian-Russian army exercise in Belarus' south


Aleksandr Lukashenko said: “We are conducting the exercise. We've agreed, including with you, that we will choose the time for arranging this exercise in order not to interfere with the economy and agriculture. And we will stage a major army exercise in Belarus' south."




eng.belta.by


----------



## Bartleby (3 Feb 2022)

Es que al final todo se resume en cuestiones básicas, aunque estemos hablando de tramas a gran escala. No hagáis caso a quien intenta complicar las explicaciones


----------



## Ricohombre (3 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Pero si no pintamos NADA en el mundo porque tenemos un gasto en defensa RIDÍCULO desde hace 15 años, y un ejército de la señorita pepis!.
> 
> Y queremos dar lecciones a quién?. A EEUU, a Rusia, a China???
> 
> ...



Jajajajaa estoy de acuerdo. Menos en lo de "auditado" eso es una pijada, el ejercito no es una sociedad anónima, además de que ya tienen un cuerpo de auditores para tal fin. 



Blackmoon dijo:


> No, para buscar el gasto en defensa debe buscar el gasto OTAN, que es estándar, porque si no te meten hasta las pensiones de los militares jubilados (o al revés, te sacan el gasto de Industria en defensa). Y en gasto OTAN somos de los más cutres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto, de hecho si no recuerdo mal del presupuesto de defensa un porcentaje ridículamente alto se va a salarios (no digo que no tengan que cobrar) mientras que la mayoría tendría que ir a equipos, mantenimiento e investigación. Lo de las pensiones debería salir de los presupuestos militares para poder gastar mas sin que la opinión publica de este país de sojas se alarmara. Además el gasto en defensa debería tener un sistema presupuestario aparte que permitirá planear y prever a largo plazo.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (3 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> No entiendo por qué los progres apoyan a Rusia son ortodoxos a machete y anti-NWO



y catolicos ortodoxos .
de echo bautizan las naves soyuz ..


----------



## bigplac (3 Feb 2022)

Ya, pero es mejor que USA se encapriche con Ucrania que con marruecos. Además no es malo que nuestras fragatas practiquen un poco en situaciones semi reales, ya que es seguro que no habrá guerra, y menos en el mar. Las necesitaremos entrenadas pronto en el estrecho.



BHAN83 dijo:


> EEUU no seria peligroso si nadie le hiciera caso.
> 
> El peligro es el estado español cuando le come las pelotas a EEUU movilizando el ejercito al este de Europa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guillotin (3 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Lo peligroso son los estados titeres que le comen los huevos a EEUU, no EEUU.
> 
> Yo no veo a EEUU masacrando mexicanos o canadienses.
> 
> ...



Precisamente es de lo que trata de advertir el Coronel ¿Hasta donde estamos dispuestos a seguir al gringo?
En este asunto de Ruisa-Ucrania, como bien dice el coronel los que más van perder son los ucranianos, los gringos los van a dejar abandonados, y por supuesto a los ciudadanos europeos.


----------



## Blackmoon (3 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Jajajajaa estoy de acuerdo. Menos en lo de "auditado" eso es una pijada, el ejercito no es una sociedad anónima, además de que ya tienen un cuerpo de auditores para tal fin.
> 
> 
> Exacto, de hecho si no recuerdo mal del presupuesto de defensa un porcentaje ridículamente alto se va a salarios (no digo que no tengan que cobrar) mientras que la mayoría tendría que ir a equipos, mantenimiento e investigación. Lo de las pensiones debería salir de los presupuestos militares para poder gastar mas sin que la opinión publica de este país de sojas se alarmara. Además el gasto en defensa debería tener un sistema presupuestario aparte que permitirá planear y prever a largo plazo.



Lo del gasto en salarios es porque hay una cantidad descomunal de oficiales para la tropa que hay, herencia de la conversión del ejército en profesional después de la eliminación de la mili, en donde sí se necesitaban más oficiales. No despidieron a los sobrantes en su momento, y hay que cargar con todos ellos.

Es una anomalía que debería irse corrigiendo con el tiempo, en un país normal, claro...


----------



## juanelo (3 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> USA lo que trata de evitar es lo ya inevitable. Una pérdida de la hegemonía económica en favor de China y su gran aliada Rusia, los dos principales países candidatos a liderar el Nuevo Orden Mundial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rusia y hegemonia economica es un oximoron. Pedro Baños es un puto buhonero, eso sí, a sueldo de Rusia y lo de China,otro bluf, lo dejamos para otro día.


----------



## Decipher (3 Feb 2022)

Por favor ilumíname ¿Que crees que tenia que haber hecho y de que crees que hubiese servido?. Este foro cada vez es mas borderline.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (3 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Y por eso habla así, ese es el problema de los militares, mientras mandan a seguir cobrando y no quieren líos, cuando se jubilan escriben libros y dan conferencias.



Es militar, ¿qué esperabas? muy raro que un militar se pronuncie, y cuando lo hace es que vienen cosas muy gordas.


----------



## bigplac (3 Feb 2022)

Es como cualquier otro youtuber que hable de fisica, medicina, etc... Si tiene excelente curriculum, sabe de lo que habla, y explican bien, pues ya vale. Ninguno te va a descubrir la vacuna contra el cancer, ni te van a explicar como unificar las fuerzas fundamentales.
Bastante mejor que los opinadores de la tele.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (3 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> Me gustan los análisis de Baños, solo que él habla desde una lógica militar, y la conformación del Nuevo Orden Mundial va mucho más allá de ello. La codicia es el mal al que nos enfrentamos realmente. La codicia de los poderosos globales y sus alianzas para conformar un Nuevo Orden Mundial de nueva neoesclavitud por Deuda. Así caiga quien caiga y valiéndose para ello de PLaNdemias, además de la creación de crisis paralelas que profundicen en el proceso. Mientras al pueblo se le mantiene dividido y bien entretenido.



La codicia no es tal: es la propia lógica del poder. El poder es como un tipo de vida degenerada, que no busca reproducirse sino conservarse a toda costa. Ése es su principio fundador.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (3 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Pero si no pintamos NADA en el mundo porque tenemos un gasto en defensa RIDÍCULO desde hace 15 años, y un ejército de la señorita pepis!.
> 
> Y queremos dar lecciones a quién?. A EEUU, a Rusia, a China???
> 
> ...



Correcto.

Ya lo decían los romanos
"Si vis pacem para belum"

Si quieres paz prepárate para la guerra


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Feb 2022)

Un clavo más en lo que dice Baños…el desfile de dirigentes por Moscú hace daño…








Alberto Fernández llegó a Moscú y hoy se reunirá con Vladimir Putin


La delegación argentina arribó al aeropuerto de la capital rusa y se alojó en un hotel histórico en la zona de la Plaza Roja y el Kremlin; el Presidente estará en tierra moscovita solo un día y partirá a China




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## Decipher (3 Feb 2022)

Jejeje, no lo puede decir en serio. No se si es usted un iluso o un cobarde que es muy valiente con que otros arruinen su vida cuando el no corre ningún riesgo.

No existen militares "leales" a coroneles a dia de hoy, no estamos en la guerra de África. Baños ha hecho EXACTAMENTE lo que usted pide, pero de forma mucho mas inteligente que usted, porque por eso el era coronel y usted no se lo que es, pero dudo que ocupe puestos de responsabilidad. Usar los medios que es donde se forma la opinión publica para ser crítico con el sistema sin que puedan atacarlo directamente a el.


----------



## Timador (3 Feb 2022)

Este coronel es un vendido, si leen sus libros en contra del EEUU. Apoyo a Rusia como apoyo en España....el dinero manda.

Para luego salir en la secta y otros programas, tanto que crítica a Soros y luego resulta ser un siervo del Nuevo Orden

No te puedes fiar de nadie.


----------



## Guillotin (3 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Está en excedencia. Tiene el mismo mando sobre las tropas que Belén Esteban



Y por eso habla así, ese es el problema de los militares, mientras mandan a seguir cobrando y no quieren líos, cuando se jubilan escriben libros y dan conferencias.
[/QUOTE]

Los militares mientras mandan tienen prohibido opinar.
Es parte del oficio, oficio en el que obedecer sin opinar es lo principal.


----------



## chemarin (3 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Y por eso habla así, ese es el problema de los militares, mientras mandan a seguir cobrando y no quieren líos, cuando se jubilan escriben libros y dan conferencias.



Los militares mientras mandan tienen prohibido opinar.
Es parte del oficio, oficio en el que obedecer sin opinar es lo principal.
[/QUOTE]
Pues eso, que Pedro Baños o similares no estará tan indignado si mientras estuvo en activo mantuvo el pico cerrado, o dicho de otro modo, su silencio equivalía a una suculenta nómina mensual.

Lo cierto es que lo que dices es verdad y normalmente debe de ser así, pero hay muchos ejemplos en la Historia que muestran que hay militares que se han jugado la nómina, esos sí que estaban de verdad indignados.

P. Algo ha tocado @calopez porque las citas no las hace bien.


----------



## chemarin (3 Feb 2022)

Timador dijo:


> Este coronel es un vendido, si leen sus libros en contra del EEUU. Apoyo a Rusia como apoyo en España....el dinero manda.
> 
> Para luego salir en la secta y otros programas, tanto que crítica a Soros y luego resulta ser un siervo del Nuevo Orden
> 
> No te puedes fiar de nadie.



Se sabe mover y nadar y guardar la ropa. A mí no me disgusta ese coronel, pero tampoco es para echar cohetes. Alguien el otro día abría un hilo preguntando si había revelado algo que no supiéramos en burbuja. Obviamente no, pero sí se le ha de reconocer su mérito en la medida que algún borrego igual aprende algo y le da por pensar por sí mismo.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Que hasta ahora no te haya mordido, no quiere decir que tener una serpiente venenosa en casa no sea peligroso.
> Para mi no ha existido un peligro mayor para el mundo que Trump.



que tu vivas en un mundo de paranoia donde ves peligros que no existen solo demuestra que tienes problemas mentales.

la realidad es la que es, Trump no ha iniciado ninguna guerra y el senil que esta ahora en la casa blanca quiere ya meterte en una mundial


----------



## EGO (3 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Pedro Baños flipa con lo COBARDES que se han vuelto los españoles.



Es un bocazas.

Cuando estaba en activo no decia ni mu.Igual de servil a la OTAN que lo son los otros coroneles y llevandoselo calentito todos los meses.

Si todos son cobardes y el muy valiente pues que encabece una milicia para dar un golpe de estado.Esperando estamos que algun ex militar organice algo serio.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (3 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No se si tanto como eso, pero desde luego parece un tipo sensato.
> Cualquier superpotencia en decadencia se vuelve peligrosa y EEUU ha perdido su hegemonía en el mundo. Su economía está en manos de China y su peso geopolitico es cada vez menor, mientras su peso militar va a ser cada vez mayor.
> Si el gorila naranja vuelve a presidir los EEUU estaremos a un paso del Armagedon



*Antes* esta noticia sería del estilo de: *EEUU ofrece ayuda* al emir de catar a cambio de ...

Ahora la noticia es: 

*El emir de Qatar ofrece ayuda a Biden* en espera de obtener armas a cambio

La Vanguardia 1/2/22.










El emir de Qatar ofrece ayuda a Biden en espera de obtener armas a cambio


El presidente Joe Biden recibió anoche al emir de Qatar, el jeque Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani, con la confianza de que pudiera ayudarle a garantizar un suministro de gas




www.lavanguardia.com






Que se vaya preparando Taiwán. Me imagino las escenas del aeropuerto de Kabul trasladadas al aeropuerto de Taipei.


----------



## Remero consentido (3 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> No entiendo por qué los progres apoyan a Rusia son ortodoxos a machete y anti-NWO




Por lo mismo que los gueis apoyan a los multiculturales moros


----------



## Cicciolino (3 Feb 2022)

Pedrito Retretes sigue con sus paridas de chinitos shingones.


----------



## meusac (3 Feb 2022)

y pensar que fue Nixon quien abrió la puerta para la grandeza de China


----------



## chemarin (3 Feb 2022)

meusac dijo:


> y pensar que fue Nixon quien abrió la puerta para la grandeza de China



Sería más acertado decir que Nixon fue el instrumento de las grandes corporaciones que buscaban un beneficio inmediato deslocalizando la producción. No sé si sabían o no que los chinos acabarían aprendiendo nuestra tecnología y acabarían siendo una amenaza, yo creo que lo podían imaginar, pero no les importó.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (3 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Pero si no pintamos NADA en el mundo porque tenemos un gasto en defensa RIDÍCULO desde hace 15 años, y un ejército de la señorita pepis!.
> 
> Y queremos dar lecciones a quién?. A EEUU, a Rusia, a China???
> 
> ...



Estos son los datos publicados por Expansión: Gasto público en Defensa por países.

Rusia: 4.26 % PIB, 377 euros/habitante. 55.128,6 millones.

EEUU: 3,74 % PIB, 2.075 euros/habitante. 684.351 millones.

China: 1,75 % PIB, 160 euros/habitante. 225.756,9 millones.

España: 1,4 % PIB, 332 euros/habitante. 15.730,3



Rusia gasta el 10 % de lo que gasta EEUU, otra cosa es que juegue con otras bazas y tenga al mando otro tipo de gente.

Lo de España es sencillamente irrelevante.










Rusia - Gasto público Defensa 2020


El gasto público en defensa en Rusia disminuyó 2.587,81.694,8 millones en 2020, es decir un 2,61%, hasta 55.452,8 millones de euros63.287,3 millones de dólares, con lo que representó el 11,43% del gasto público total. Esta cifra supone que el gasto público en defensa en 2020 alcanzó el 4,26% del...




datosmacro.expansion.com













Estados Unidos - Gasto público Defensa 2020


El gasto público en defensa en Estados Unidos creció 30.690,555.163 millones en 2020, es decir un 7,53%, hasta 684.904 millones de euros787.907 millones de dólares, con lo que representó el 7,93% del gasto público total. Esta cifra supone que el gasto público en defensa en 2020 alcanzó el 3,74%...




datosmacro.expansion.com













China - Gasto público Defensa 2020


El gasto público en defensa en China creció 6.860,612.283,7 millones en 2020, es decir un 4,96%, hasta 228.200,3 millones de euros260.064,6 millones de dólares, con lo que representó el 4,69% del gasto público total. Esta cifra supone que el gasto público en defensa en 2020 alcanzó el 1,75% del...




datosmacro.expansion.com













España - Gasto público Defensa 2020


El gasto público en defensa en España disminuyó 41,2204,5 millones en 2020, es decir un 1,62%, hasta 11.240 millones de euros12.830,9 millones de dólares, con lo que representó el 1,91% del gasto público total. Esta cifra supone que el gasto público en defensa en 2020 alcanzó el 1% del PIB, una...




datosmacro.expansion.com


----------



## meusac (3 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sería más acertado decir que Nixon fue el instrumento de las grandes corporaciones que buscaban un beneficio inmediato deslocalizando la producción. No sé si sabían o no que los chinos acabarían aprendiendo nuestra tecnología y acabarían siendo una amenaza, yo creo que lo podían imaginar, pero no les importó.



totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## maromo (3 Feb 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Ahí hubo una disputa interna en el psoe-otánico (mafia a nivel intenacional).
> 
> Sánchez lo quiso pillar para tenerle controlado, pero otra facción vió que igual no sería controlable y de ahí la campaña contra él.
> 
> Luego escribió sus libros, el primero creo que llegó a ser bestseller a nivel internacional.



El MI5 tuvo más que ver en esa decisión que todo lo que dices.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

Ya purgaron su ejercito de prorusos gracias a los 8 años de combates continuos en el dombass..donde los rusos perdieron 2500 soldados..ah no ,son "voluntarios"


----------



## Mr. VULT (3 Feb 2022)

Dos "tonterias" del titular, porque no me he visto el video.

1) No ha habido en la historia una potencia de la naturaleza de US ni tampoco un mundo en la situacion politica y economica actual, tras dos años de Plandemia y un keynesianismo en game over. Asi que no hay nada comparable en terminos economicos. 

2) El crecimiento economico chino lo ha logrado Occidente. Con lo que al deep state de Washington le importa bastante poco que Pedro Baños crea que han perdido "la hegemonia mundial". Que China este pinchando su burbuja a toda pastilla y Rusia colocando las tropas en la frontera para defender su negocio europeo, lo que indica es que los trileros del NWO siguen manejando el cotarro. 

Asi que la unica cuestion es la que no resuelve Baños, porque tampoco la entiende. Es el NWO, Estados Unidos? Maneja la administracion de US el NWO o es al reves?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

Tu te tragas la propaganda de RT..you veo los blindados rusos ardiendo de estos años y al líder del dpr borracho como una cuba en pleno desfile


----------



## Decipher (3 Feb 2022)

Creo que Baños está hablando de criticar al gobierno y protestar, no de dar golpes de estado, esa interpretación solo la hace usted.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 Feb 2022)

Vale


----------



## magnificent (3 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Pedro Baños flipa con lo COBARDES que se han vuelto los españoles.



Enlace al video entero?


----------



## Millar (3 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> USA lo que trata de evitar es lo ya inevitable. Una pérdida de la hegemonía económica en favor de China y su gran aliada Rusia, los dos principales países candidatos a liderar el Nuevo Orden Mundial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rusia que tiene el mismo PIB que España candidata a liderar el mundo dice        

Los bots de Putin os superáis cada vez más... en hacer el ridículo, claro.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sería más acertado decir que Nixon fue el instrumento de las grandes corporaciones que buscaban un beneficio inmediato deslocalizando la producción. No sé si sabían o no que los chinos acabarían aprendiendo nuestra tecnología y acabarían siendo una amenaza, yo creo que lo podían imaginar, pero no les importó.



Modestamente pienso que la visita de Nixon fué por la guerra de Vietnam y no por ningún motivo económico, EEUU no necesitaba de China nada más que no metiese sus zarpas en Vietnam o Taiwan. Además Nixon era profundamente anticomunista, participó como senador en el Comité de actividades antiamericanas, y hasta empuró a algún traidor, era un patriota.


----------



## Gusman (3 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Baños deberia ser ministro de defensa.



Toda la razón, y tu deberías estar en un estercolero junto con todos tus familiares...


----------



## Ufo (3 Feb 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Pensar en terminos de naciones hoy en día es bastante retrogrado



Efectivamente no nos conviene una guerra y menos apoyar a los anglos en ella


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (3 Feb 2022)

Y mas con un presidente en este estado


----------



## Max da Costa (3 Feb 2022)

Sí que Rusia se va a caracterizar ahora por su transparencia. De qué forma puede compararse la economía española con la rusa? Abre los ojos. 



Millar dijo:


> Rusia que tiene el mismo PIB que España candidata a liderar el mundo dice
> 
> Los bots de Putin os superáis cada vez más... en hacer el ridículo, claro.


----------



## ArmiArma (3 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> USA lo que trata de evitar es lo ya inevitable. Una pérdida de la hegemonía económica en favor de China y su gran aliada Rusia, los dos principales países candidatos a liderar el Nuevo Orden Mundial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De esta no salimos hasta que vuelva Trump o el que sea designado como su relevo y las políticas nacional-proteccionista en USA. Seguro que muchos dirán que también son políticas globalistas, de acuerdo sí, pero mucho más de cada uno en su casa y dios en la de todos


----------



## ArmiArma (3 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Pedro Baños flipa con lo COBARDES que se han vuelto los españoles.



El Sr.Baños es un gran tipo, seguramente muchos españoles somos gente muy maja también, pero no, no es un pueblo que destaque demasiado por su valentía para rebelarse contra la autoridad aunque esta resulte totalitaría o abusiva.


----------



## BHAN83 (3 Feb 2022)

Lo gracioso es que desde las colonias de la metropoli, cuando ven tambalearse a la metropoli piensen que los problemas los va a tener la metropoli, en lugar de las propias colonias.

EEUU no va a tener problemas.

Europa sí. Y por obedecer a EEUU.


----------



## BHAN83 (3 Feb 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> El Sr.Baños es un gran tipo, seguramente muchos españoles somos gente muy maja también, pero no, no es un pueblo que destaque demasiado por su valentía para rebelarse contra la autoridad aunque esta resulte totalitaría o abusiva.



Rebelarse contra un estado occidental no es de valientes, es de subnormales.

El poder del estado es total, omnipotente.

Rebelate y convertiran tu vida en un matrix rodeado de perros infiltrados, bots e informantes de la policia.









People at the US Capitol riot are being identified and losing their jobs | CNN


At least three men have lost their jobs as a result of their involvement in the unrest at the US Capitol Wednesday.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Ufo (3 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> Sí que Rusia se va a caracterizar ahora por su transparencia. De qué forma puede compararse la economía española con la rusa? Abre los ojos.



Cibervoluntarios en acción ...ya han encontrado los anglos las armas de destrucción masiva en Irak??


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Feb 2022)

Es increible que este hijo de la grandisima puta, que hace años que ni tan siquiera esconde ya ser un puto agente del KGB, siga teniendo pasaporte español y no se lo haya expulsado aun del pais

A ver si hay suerte y el costipaito-jijí nos hace un favor encargandose de el


----------



## Ufo (3 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> Sí que Rusia se va a caracterizar ahora por su transparencia. De qué forma puede compararse la economía española con la rusa? Abre los ojos.



Cibervoluntarios en acción ...ya han encontrado los anglos las armas de destrucción masiva en Irak??


----------



## Ufo (3 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que desde las colonias de la metropoli, cuando ven tambalearse a la metropoli piensen que los problemas los va a tener la metropoli, en lugar de las propias colonias.
> 
> EEUU no va a tener problemas.
> 
> Europa sí. Y por obedecer a EEUU.



El problema de Europa es EEUU... Dejamos de compra petróleo en dólares y tratado de libre comercio con Rusia, solucionados nuestros problemas


----------



## dragon33 (3 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> No entiendo por qué los progres apoyan a Rusia son ortodoxos a machete y anti-NWO




Se creerán que todavía son comunistas, porque ellos no hacen leyes de memoria histerica ni eliminan símbolos del comunismo los cuales todavía lucen en su ejército. Pero Rusia es ahora mismo tradicionalista, conservadora, capitalista y ultranacionalista.


----------



## Decipher (3 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> No entiendo por qué los progres apoyan a Rusia son ortodoxos a machete y anti-NWO



Porque Rusia apoya a las dictaduras socialistas latinoamericanas.


----------



## Blackmoon (3 Feb 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Estos son los datos publicados por Expansión: Gasto público en Defensa por países.
> 
> Rusia: 4.26 % PIB, 377 euros/habitante. 55.128,6 millones.
> 
> ...



El único gasto comparable es el gasto con criterio OTAN, y sólo entre países OTAN. ¿Por qué?. Porque usa el mismo criterio para todos los países. ¿Qué criterio usa Datosmacro?. ¿Incluye pensiones, gasto de Industria, Guardia Civil...?. El criterio OTAN lo deja claro, y por eso es único que permite comparar entre diferentes países.

Ya el monto total, depende de lo que consideres gasto en defensa, que no tiene porqué coincidir con el criterio OTAN.


----------



## Ufo (3 Feb 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Dos "tonterias" del titular, porque no me he visto el video.
> 
> 1) No ha habido en la historia una potencia de la naturaleza de US ni tampoco un mundo en la situacion politica y economica actual, tras dos años de Plandemia y un keynesianismo en game over. Asi que no hay nada comparable en terminos economicos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. VULT (3 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que desde las colonias de la metropoli, cuando ven tambalearse a la metropoli piensen que los problemas los va a tener la metropoli, en lugar de las propias colonias.
> 
> EEUU no va a tener problemas.
> 
> Europa sí. Y por obedecer a EEUU.



En realidad es por seguir el modelo politico-economico de US añadiendole lo mejor del materialismo aleman y de su primo tonto, el "liberalismo" frances. 

Y lo hacen voluntariamente porque la independencia de los paises occidentales exige la autonomia individual de sus ciudadanos. Algo incompatible con el socialismo democratico. Asi que o en la procesion o repicando. Todo lo demas es ir a rebufo del que maneja mejor el modelo: US y los Chinitos a traves de las administraciones democratas de US.


----------



## Teofrasto (3 Feb 2022)

Tiene cojones que un coronel que tiene medios a su alcance opine eso y se mantenga de brazos cruzados mientras llama cobardes a los ciudadanos de a pie por hacer lo mismo.
[/QUOTE]
Está en la reserva hace años. Lo retiraron del servicio activo. No tiene ningún mando en el ejército , además es de estado Mayor. Y aunque lo tuviese, y mandase un regimiento ,un coronel poco puede hacer. Bastante valiente es ,diciendo públicamente lo que dice.
Los ciudadanos podrían dejar de votar a nuestros enemigos, o manifestarse contra la abusiva subida de la luz, pero no, somos una sociedad fácilmente manipulable


----------



## Ufo (3 Feb 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Dos "tonterias" del titular, porque no me he visto el video.
> 
> 1) No ha habido en la historia una potencia de la naturaleza de US ni tampoco un mundo en la situacion politica y economica actual, tras dos años de Plandemia y un keynesianismo en game over. Asi que no hay nada comparable en terminos economicos.
> 
> ...



Europa y EEUU necesitaban subir el nivel de vida de la gente pero sin subir salarios y China fue la solución para evitar que el comunismo se extendiese


----------



## Mr. VULT (3 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Europa y EEUU necesitaban subir el nivel de vida de la gente pero sin subir salarios y China fue la solución para evitar que el comunismo se extendiese



Es que crecer a base de deuda y camuflando la inflacion en la economia financiera, mientras van creando burbujas en la real y culpando al "capitalismo salvaje" cada vez que pinchan, hay que reconocer que es de genios. 

La cosa es que ese es el modelo que votan los europeos. Que defienden sus burócratas y que es imposible que ninguno de ellos lo varie voluntariamente. 

Los millones de euros que maneja Irene Montero salen de bombardear Siria e Iraq. La paguita de Pablo y todos los podemitas en nomina, depende de los chinitos vendiendo sus mierdas en la UE. Tampoco es tan complicado de observar. Un pais como españa con su deuda politica, con su nivel de paro, con su no industria, con su no sistema educativo, con un modelo politico-administrativo de cuando Marx se atusaba la barba... cómo va a sobrevivir? produciendo e intercambiando?


----------



## arriondas (3 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya purgaron su ejercito de prorusos gracias a los 8 años de combates continuos en el dombass..donde los rusos perdieron 2500 soldados..ah no ,son "voluntarios"



Las capacidades del ejército ucraniano contra unas fuerzas armadas modernas son... bueno, no tiene. La fuerza aérea, por ejemplo, tiene las mismas capacidades operativas que la argentina o la mexicana.


----------



## Furymundo (3 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Pedro Baños flipa con lo COBARDES que se han vuelto los españoles.



exigir, dice  

que empiece armando a los españoles con rifles.


----------



## germano89 (3 Feb 2022)

Enésimo conflicto entre globalistas y antiglobalistas. Esto no va de putin y la urss contra ucrania, por mucho que algunos quieran verlo y hacerlo ver así.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (3 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Todos los "expertos" hablándo de los intereses de las naciones, cuando són otros intereses muy diferentes los que se están imponiendo hoy día.
> 
> Este es el problema, no són los intereses de EEUU, són los intereses y las politicas de una mafia internacional que controla EEUU.



Y china y la UE.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (3 Feb 2022)

Hombre, el fue Coronel, algo podria haber hecho, tenia armas y hombres a su servicio.

No esta para hablar de gallardía vamos.


----------



## Gusman (3 Feb 2022)

Morir matando. Ese es el problema.


----------



## BGA (3 Feb 2022)

Me parece estúpido arengar al ciudadano de a pie llamándolo cobarde. Tal vez, antes de insultarlo, debería comprender que los ciudadanos están sometidos al relato férreo del poder contra el que deberían alzarse. Puede que no se lo crean mucho, máxime tratándose de una país como España que saca chistes incluso de las desgracias, o puede que las alternativas no acaben cuajando como esperan estos arengadores. La gente se juega su mal conocido por un bien por conocer para lo que habría de depositar su confianza en auténticos desconocidos. Que Baños tenga su clientela no quiere decir que todo el mundo le conozca y le reconozca como persona de confianza. Las tendencias del foro dan testimonio de que a pesar de que quieren ser las mejores y más ilustradas, se equivocan con demasiada frecuencia. 

En este sentido soy fatalista porque la gente hará algo cuando no tenga nada que perder. Mientras el mundo cae ante los ojos perplejos de los expertos de todo tipo, la mayoría piensa en cómo pagar sus facturas o darse un homenaje. Ninguna de las famosas revoluciones podría darse en este nuestro contexto. Por lo tanto insisto en que el camino no es decir que el español es cobarde porque es lo que está acostumbrado a escuchar a los que sacan beneficio de su pérdida de control, como los malos vendedores de toda la vida.


----------



## Don Meliton (3 Feb 2022)

EEUU caera por sus contradicciones internas y la disgregacion socilal entre antifas, BLM, alt-rigth, etc. Van directos a una guerra civil y tanto Rusia como China se cuidaran muy mucho de darles motivos para ir a una guerra, al fin y al cabo son los que van ganando en este lento proceso de multipolarizacion del mundo y ambas son civilizaciones que se han caracterizado por pensar a siglos vista.

No me da ningun miedo EEUU, no terminaran con un BOOOM sino con un BLUFFFFFFFFFF,


----------



## Nelsonvigum (3 Feb 2022)

Perdón por el offtopic: que ha pasado con el hilo 'guerra en Ucrania'?? No lo veo por ningún sitio desde hace unos días.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Feb 2022)

Martin Leon dijo:


> TRAMPA DE TUCÍDIDES:
> 
> El politólogo estadounidense Graham T. Allison acuñó el término en un artículo que escribió en 2012 para el _Financial Times_, basándose en una cita del historiador y militar de la Atenas clásica Tucídides en su obra _Historia de la guerra del Peloponeso_, que postuló que «fue el ascenso de Atenas y el temor que esto infundió en Esparta lo que hizo inevitable la guerra». Allison empleó el término para describir una tendencia hacia la guerra cuando una potencia emergente (ejemplificada por Atenas) desafía el estatus de una potencia dominante (ejemplificada por Esparta). Allison ahondó en este concepto en su libro de 2017 _Destined for War_, que sostiene que «China y Estados Unidos están en curso de colisión para la guerra».
> 
> ...



EEUU nunca necesitó muchas razones para empezar guerras, sólo excusas para no tener que declararla y evitar problemas legales. Son violentos, tramposos e hipócritas, la perfecta combinación de banqueros, subnormales y psicópatas.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Clásico error, creer que China y Rusia son aliados. EEUU y GB, por ejemplo, sí son aliados por razones culturales, misma procedencia de sus élites, mismos intereses, etc etc... pero chinos y rusos son simples compañeros de viaje y el tiempo dirá hasta cuando.



Son socios que hasta ahora no se han engañado, frente a otros socios que ya han roto el juego varias veces y cuya palabra vale menos que los tratados qye firman.


----------



## butricio (3 Feb 2022)

Quien nos impone a la moronegrada y el transmaricabollismo?


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Feb 2022)

Al principio estaba de acuerdo en que seria una cosa puntual pero tal como veo el patio en Ucrania se llegara hasta la cocina y despues pasara tiempo hasta que se estabilice, no creo que los rusos entren y se paren, iran hasta el final a saludar a los polacos: ¿que como vamos tu tambien quieres ? Ven que te voy a dar un Maidan de los ricos de los que a ti te gustan........


----------



## Felson (4 Feb 2022)

Lo que demuestra la historia es que las incompetencias, no las potencias, siempre han sido muy peligrosas. Esas incompetencias, después o además, pueden ser estados, naciones, gobiernos, reyes o gobernantes. Pero siempre, y antes de otra cosa, son incompetencias, las potencias están ahí o no, pero las incompetencias les pertenece a cada uno, para sí y para siempre.


----------



## ashe (4 Feb 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> EEUU caera por sus contradicciones internas y la disgregacion socilal entre antifas, BLM, alt-rigth, etc. Van directos a una guerra civil y tanto Rusia como China se cuidaran muy mucho de darles motivos para ir a una guerra, al fin y al cabo son los que van ganando en este lento proceso de multipolarizacion del mundo y ambas son civilizaciones que se han caracterizado por pensar a siglos vista.
> 
> No me da ningun miedo EEUU, no terminaran con un BOOOM sino con un BLUFFFFFFFFFF,



En realidad es un país artificial, como en gran medida toda la mierda protestante que viven de hundir a terceros, USA que es la mayor democracia (lo que venden como algo bueno y tal) es curioso como es la que mas mierda va fomentando (el mundo anglocabrón en especial)


----------



## BigJoe (4 Feb 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> EEUU caera por sus contradicciones internas y la disgregacion socilal entre antifas, BLM, alt-rigth, etc. Van directos a una guerra civil y tanto Rusia como China se cuidaran muy mucho de darles motivos para ir a una guerra, al fin y al cabo son los que van ganando en este lento proceso de multipolarizacion del mundo y ambas son civilizaciones que se han caracterizado por pensar a siglos vista.
> 
> No me da ningun miedo EEUU, no terminaran con un BOOOM sino con un BLUFFFFFFFFFF,



Claro, porque en España y Europa no tenemos esa misma disgregación social, el mismo globalismo BLM mundalista, sumado eso si, a la servidumbre voluntaria al Estado y defensa al socialismo que no verás en USA.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (4 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Pedro Baños flipa con lo COBARDES que se han vuelto los españoles.



Que es esto, porque no se ve? puedes ponerlo de otro modo?


----------



## Apretrujillos (4 Feb 2022)

Otro milico metido a estrellita


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (4 Feb 2022)

Tiene razón, de hecho sería un milagro para los jóvenes que no vivamos en una guerra mundial.


----------



## Don Meliton (4 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Claro, porque en España y Europa no tenemos esa misma disgregación social, el mismo globalismo BLM mundalista, sumado eso si, a la servidumbre voluntaria al Estado y defensa al socialismo que no verás en USA.



Vaya razonamiento, y tu mas.

Pues claro que lo tenemos, por eso nosotros tambien tenemos un pie en la tumba. Quie no lo tienen es China y Rusia, y por eso son sociedades mas vitales, mas cohesionadas y con mejores perspectivas de futuro.


----------



## imaginARIO (4 Feb 2022)

En la reserva se vuelven todos muy gallitos...
En la reserva.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (4 Feb 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es el interés de una élite, una élite muy oscura que no tiene otra patria e ideología que el poder. No podemos identificar a un país (el que sea) con esa élite que lo controla, como si se tratase de lo mismo.



Hay cierta peña, dueños de corporaciones, organizaciones supranacionales, bancos que da igual donde vayan y los reciben como "semidioses".


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (4 Feb 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un clavo más en lo que dice Baños…el desfile de dirigentes por Moscú hace daño…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rusia a lo tonto está intentando en Suramérica lo que EEUU hace en Europa.


----------



## Lammero (4 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es una muestra más de que el progre no es capaz de ver las cosas como son, ellos ven una Rusia comunista, lo cierto es que Putin fomenta una Rusia soberana con valores tradicionales, igualito que lo quieren los progres.
> 
> Pero para ser justos, en la antítesis tienes a gente supuestamente patriota que dicen que Putin es comunista. Gentucilla incapaz de ver las cosas como son.




Están desmoralizados









Photographic Proof the USSR Still Exists


A picture, they say, is worth a thousand words. Thus, in 2013, it came to the mind of this author to put together – beside the lengthy treatises presented on this blog – a collection of irrefutable…




thecontemplativeobserver.wordpress.com


----------



## Tartufo (4 Feb 2022)

La rivalidad entre China y EEUU es más falsa que una moneda de 3 euros, son Europa, Rusia y Japon como potencias y el resto del mundo los que deberían estar preocupados

Ahora mismo Europa es un grano en el culo para EEUU y China un mar de oportunidades con todas sus grandes empresas (incluidos bancos gigantescos) por privatizar, a su vez China aspira a arrebatar los recursos consumidos por Europa. No hay oferta para tanta demanda y por ello surgió el corona precisamente en China.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

Tiene cojones que un coronel que tiene medios a su alcance opine eso y se mantenga de brazos cruzados mientras llama cobardes a los ciudadanos de a pie por hacer lo mismo.
[/QUOTE]

Durante décadas se han encargado de convertir al ejército español en una ONG de retrasados mentales sobre todo sus máximos dirigentes. 

Han descabezado al ejército de cualquier elemento patriótico, que siempre ha sido el sueño de los rojos.

Yo personalmente conozco un teniente coronel desde hace años y no puede ser más mangina y enemigo de España.


----------



## BigJoe (4 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es una muestra más de que el progre no es capaz de ver las cosas como son, ellos ven una Rusia comunista, lo cierto es que Putin fomenta una Rusia soberana con valores tradicionales, igualito que lo quieren los progres.
> 
> Pero para ser justos, en la antítesis tienes a gente supuestamente patriota que dicen que Putin es comunista. Gentucilla incapaz de ver las cosas como son.



Eso es cierto, pero también lo es que esa misma Rusia, apoya regimenes socialistas en Latinoamerica, que entiendo puede ser por mera supervivencia internacional y por oposición a la OTAN, pero es innegable, así como los vídeos aparentemente woke de Russia Today poniendo a parir a la "egggrtema deresah" europea


----------



## gester (4 Feb 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es el interés de una élite, una élite muy oscura que no tiene otra patria e ideología que el poder. No podemos identificar a un país (el que sea) con esa élite que lo controla, como si se tratase de lo mismo.



Los países son los títeres con los que esas élites juegan al parchís.


----------



## Treefrog (4 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tiene cojones que un coronel que tiene medios a su alcance opine eso y se mantenga de brazos cruzados mientras llama cobardes a los ciudadanos de a pie por hacer lo mismo.



Durante décadas se han encargado de convertir al ejército español en una ONG de retrasados mentales sobre todo sus máximos dirigentes.

Han descabezado al ejército de cualquier elemento patriótico, que siempre ha sido el sueño de los rojos.

Yo personalmente conozco un teniente coronel desde hace años y no puede ser más mangina y enemigo de España.
[/QUOTE]

No conozco a nadie en el ejército, pero después de 40 años de estado de bienestar y subsidios a todo dios, me puedo imaginar que el ejército funciona como cualquier otra dependencia del estado. Mentalidad funcionarial y cero motivación porque el sueldo está asegurado hagas lo que hagas.
Salvo los ejércitos más profesionalizados de Francia o UK, me imagino que en el resto de Europa es tres cuartos de lo mismo.

Aqui en Alemania salió en los medios un militar trans (un tio disfrazado de tia, quizás castrado, no lo sé) que decía con orgullo que se hacía follar en los dark rooms de los locales gay... Así se celebra la diversidad.


----------



## chemarin (4 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Eso es cierto, pero también lo es que esa misma Rusia, apoya regimenes socialistas en Latinoamerica, que entiendo puede ser por mera supervivencia internacional y por oposición a la OTAN, pero es innegable, así como los vídeos aparentemente woke de Russia Today poniendo a parir a la "egggrtema deresah" europea



Sí, pero si te fijas Russia Today modula su lenguaje al público al que se dirige, su objetivo claro clarinete es desestabilizar a los países enemigos de Rusia, por eso ataca a España, entre otros. Sin embargo son muy amistosos con los países amigos de Rusia, sea cual sea su ideología. Si uno no entiende esto se cabreará mucho con Rusia.


----------



## EGO (4 Feb 2022)

Pedro Baños es un agente desmoralizador a sueldo para hablar mal de occidente.El tiene ese papel en este teatro OTAN vs Rusia...que no es ni mas ni menos que el enesimo timo de la judiada para volver a matar blancos.

Este tio primero acepta un carguito ofrecido ni mas ni menos que por Pedro Sanchez y encima le dan su propio programa en la puta Cuatro como compensacion porque alguien se olio la tostada y le jodieron el plan de ser secretario del viruelo.

Ahora va de iluminado y guerrero del internec.A ver cuando encabeza alguna manifa contra el gobierno por la plandemia.

Cuando era coronel bien que lamia falos otanicos en el establo mayor de la defensa.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sí, pero si te fijas Russia Today modula su lenguaje al público al que se dirige, su objetivo claro clarinete es desestabilizar a los países enemigos de Rusia, por eso ataca a España, entre otros. Sin embargo son muy amistosos con los países amigos de Rusia, sea cual sea su ideología. Si uno no entiende esto se cabreará mucho con Rusia.



No entiendo la propaganda rusa contra una opción patriotica aquí, ellos bien que sacan sus banderas y se dan puñetazos en el pecho con lo suyo, no acabo de entenderlo. VOX desde luego la ha cagado posicionándose con Ucrania, no podría quejarse Abascal si luego Putin se posiciona con Cataluña.


----------



## chemarin (4 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No entiendo la propaganda rusa contra una opción patriotica aquí, ellos bien que sacan sus banderas y se dan puñetazos en el pecho con lo suyo, no acabo de entenderlo. VOX desde luego la ha cagado posicionándose con Ucrania, no podría quejarse Abascal si luego Putin se posiciona con Cataluña.



Creo que tú mismo das la solución, VOX en el fondo tiene muchas más cosas en común con Putin que con Biden, en un mundo normal serían amigos, pero VOX es anglosionista, otanista, por tanto se posiciona con los enemigos de Rusia, aunque solo sea por lealtad a las alianzas que ahora mismo tenemos, desde esa óptica, Rusia atacará a VOX, porque los ve parte del enemigo. 

VOX se equivoca continuando con la vieja política, España debe ser soberana y no posicionarse a favor de nuestros enemigos históricos (que no es precisamente Rusia) ni por supuesto tampoco posicionarse a favor de Rusia.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Creo que tú mismo das la solución, VOX en el fondo tiene muchas más cosas en común con Putin que con Biden, en un mundo normal serían amigos, pero VOX es anglosionista, otanista, por tanto se posiciona con los enemigos de Rusia, aunque solo sea por lealtad a las alianzas que ahora mismo tenemos, desde esa óptica, Rusia atacará a VOX, porque los ve parte del enemigo.
> 
> VOX se equivoca continuando con la vieja política, España debe ser soberana y no posicionarse a favor de nuestros enemigos históricos (que no es precisamente Rusia) ni por supuesto tampoco posicionarse a favor de Rusia.



Coincido contigo, Pio Moa lo expresa muy bien en este audio:



A partir del min 6:30


----------



## smxabi (4 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> USA lo que trata de evitar es lo ya inevitable. Una pérdida de la hegemonía económica en favor de China y su gran aliada Rusia, los dos principales países candidatos a liderar el Nuevo Orden Mundial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dice que siempre hemos sido rebeldes.
Este onde a studiau
Ni puta idea tío
Siempre hemos sido un pueblo de cobardes y dar el tiro por la espalda. Tristemente es así


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (4 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Eso es cierto, pero también lo es que esa misma Rusia, apoya regimenes socialistas en Latinoamerica, que entiendo puede ser por mera supervivencia internacional y por oposición a la OTAN, pero es innegable, así como los vídeos aparentemente woke de Russia Today poniendo a parir a la "egggrtema deresah" europea



Rusia en eso creo que es pragmática, en Suramérica cómo dices apoya al socialismo del S.XXI y en Europa a la derecha nacional-populista por ser más euroescéptico o más crítica a la OTAN.


----------

